

Reinventing the key - niico
http://www.nico.im/post/27498101987/reinventing-the-key

======
aboyce
Someone has already started to commercialize this. I saw it on "Shark Tank" on
TV. I don't remember which episode it was.

------
dhamilton
Great idea! It's about time someone tackles this properly... Love the design.
Best of luck.

------
sigvef
Must remember to stash a spare cellphone charger under the doormat!

------
vidocha
It looks great, very well thought out. I want this.

------
digital29
Awesome idea!

------
dankwonjr
good stuff Nico

